# design package



## head clansman (27 Sep 2009)

hi anyone 

can you recommend a drawing package to design my own garage + kitchen extension and a loft extension to add a third main bedroom which is easy to understand .hc


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2009)

SketchUp ought to fit the bill.

It's free, easy, you can show both 2D and 3D views and there's lots of components (furniture, appliances, power tools, doors, windows, lights, etc.) available for free from the 3D Warehouse. I doubt you can match all that with any other program.


----------



## matt (27 Sep 2009)

3D or plan view?


----------



## Daven (27 Sep 2009)

I used this to design my workshop it's free as well!

Dave


----------



## chris_d (27 Sep 2009)

For 2D architectural work I've always used AutoCAD, here is a good freeware clone called ProgeCAD (not for commercial use):

http://www.progesoft.com/en/smart-2008

However, I also use Google's Sketchup to help visualise complex 3D architectural features eg roof/eaves junctions. Sketchup (SU) can import 2D DXF and DWG files from AutoCAD/ProgeCAD to enable a convenient transition from 2D to 3D drawings. SU is becoming my first choice tool for modelling woodwork designs.

HTH,
C


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2009)

FWIW, the _current_ free version of SketchUp does not import DXF nor DWG files. This has been removed and replaced with DAE import. There is a free plugin though that will give that capability to V7.1. The Pro version does retain that capability natively.


----------



## chris_d (27 Sep 2009)

Dave R":srmb7pa7 said:


> FWIW, the _current_ free version of SketchUp does not import DXF nor DWG files.



I beg to differ Dave! I was most surprised when my free version 7 installation managed to import a DXF file despite the feature list on Google's website saying it wasn't supported.....


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2009)

Do you have version 7.1?

Did you update within the last six days?


----------



## chris_d (27 Sep 2009)

I'm using v7.0.10247 which I installed on 17th September.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2009)

Then you don't have the current version which, for the Windows version is 7.1.4871. It was released a week ago tomorrow. This is what someone downloading the program now would get.

The DXF/DWG import/export was changed for the latest version.


----------



## katellwood (27 Sep 2009)

Dave R

What are the benefits in updating to the latest version??

Thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2009)

Check out this link for a list of the new things. The things that are new in 7.1 are indcated as such.

http://sketchup.google.com/product/newin7.html

Dave


----------



## head clansman (28 Sep 2009)

hi all

thanks , that a few pointers , i'll have a read on them all in few days time and see what materialises .hc .


----------

